# Maulwurfgrille gefangen



## gismowolf (15. Mai 2007)

Habe heute eine Werre (Maulwurfgrille)gefangen.Seht sie Euch gut an,wer so ein Insekt noch nicht kennt!Sind große Schädlinge im Garten,aber auch einer der fängigsten Köder auf Welse!!


----------



## Reisender (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

Wolfgang....

Wie groß werden die Burschen denn ?????

Habe sie schon auf Fotos gesehen, aber noch nie in der Natur.....


Die Mutt du wieder frei lassen........:l:l oder ist sie schon im Himmel ???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sxxlflx (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

die gibts doch kaum noch...und stehen unter Naturschutz...also nix mit Welsköder...


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*



Soulfly schrieb:


> die gibts doch kaum noch...und stehen unter Naturschutz...also nix mit Welsköder...


sind bei weitem nicht überall geschützt. Wie in den Schonzeitenblabla Threads, abhängig von der Region


----------



## Laserbeak (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

Zitat NABU:

Inzwischen geht man davon aus, dass die Art bundesweit als "stark gefährdet" (Kategorie 2) einzustufen ist.


Wie das in Österreich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber wie gesagt...bundesweit.....

Nachsatz:
In welchem Bereich der Bundesrepublik ist dieses Tier nicht geschützt ??


----------



## gismowolf (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

@Mike!
Körperlänge knapp 40mm + Fühler ca.15mm 
@all!
Bei uns in Österreich gelten sie als große Schädlinge,weil sie 
die Wurzeln von Kulturpflanzen abfressen.Mit Vorliebe wüten sie in Frühbeeten,besonders wenn mit Pferdemist gedüngt wurde!
Im Bereich von Pferdekoppeln gibt es immer welche  zu sehen!!


----------



## gismowolf (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

Hier der link zu einem kürzlich im Board veröffentlichten Beitrag über diese Insekten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1573760&postcount=38


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

Abgefahrenes Viech. Hab ich noch nie sehen können.

Weiss man warum die Welse auf die Grillen so scharf sind? Eigentlich kommen die Welse (ausser vielleicht Kuhwiesenwaller  )
da doch nie ran.


----------



## rob (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

sauber wolfgang:m
bitte verpacken und nach wien schicken
werde am wochenende bei den pferden fallen aufstellen.....mal schaun ob ich auch endlich so ein biest fangen kann.
@tim: angeblich soll einerseits ihr geruch locken und das zirpen der grille...obs funzt muss ich erst mal testen.
welse gehen ja auch auf calamare und innereien und kommen an die normalerweise nicht ran.
lg rob


----------



## fimo (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

.... nun auch in Österreich handelt es sich bei der Maulwurfsgrille um ein Tierchen der 

"Streng geschützte Arten, deren Lebensraum in allen nach dem Wiener Naturschutzgesetz geschützten
Objekten, Flächen und Gebieten sowie in jenen Bereichen, die nach dem Wiener Nationalparkgesetz,
LGBl. für Wien Nr. 37/1996, und der Wiener Nationalparkverordnung, LGBl. für Wien Nr. 50/1996,
in deren jeweils geltenden Fassung zum Nationalpark Donau-Auen erklärt wurden, geschützt ist."

siehe
http://www.wien.gv.at/recht/landesrecht-wien/landesgesetzblatt/jahrgang/2000/pdf/lg2000013.pdf

Vielleicht sieht nicht in ganz Östereich so aus - jedoch wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, sollte man lieber auf die Heuschrecken aus der Zoohandlung zurückgreifen...

...meint mit vielen Grüßen fimo


----------



## gismowolf (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

In Oberösterreich sind die Maulwurfsgrillen unter den geschützten Tierarten " N I C H T " zu finden und gelten immer noch als 
große S C H Ä D L I N G E !
http://www.land-oberoesterreich.gv....FCFC3-3B66BFD7/ooe/N_plakatePflanzenTiere.pdf

http://www.wohlfuehlgarten.eu/garten/schaedlinge.php#chap5


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

Petri, lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## Gunti2005 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Mike!
> Körperlänge knapp 40mm + Fühler ca.15mm
> @all!
> Bei uns in Österreich gelten sie als große Schädlinge,weil sie
> ...



Habe locker 7 - 8 cm Teile bei mir (gemessen ohne Fühler) ... grad sind schon Jungtiere da. Die Teile sind echt der Schädling hoch 10 (fressen so nahezu alles was frische Wurzeln/neue Triebe hat über oder über der Erde ab) hat . Bei mir sind sie nicht geschützt.

Jedoch hab ich sie als Welsköder nicht probiert (hab aber auch schon gehört das soll gut gehen). Aber da kann man sicher viel Kleingetier bis hin zum Mehrschwein probieren. Persönlich nehm ich jedoch immer Fisch als Köder.

Wenn Du frische Gänge siehst kannste schön nen Schuss Fit (legendäres Ossi-Spülmittel) in die Giesskanne geben und dann kommen die Teile rausgetaumelt (ruckzuck).


----------



## robi_N (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

krasses tier! sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen und auch noch nie von gehört.
als ich in amerika war haben wir auch immer mit so abgefahrenen insekten gefischt, dass hat immer geklappt.
also petri heil und dann bitte bilder von dem wels ins AB stellen ne.


----------



## Drohne (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

Gratuliere Wolfgang und ein kräftiges Petri Heil damit!:m

Als Kinder haben wir am Ufern des Neusiedler Sees Massenhaft davon gefangen. Wir Lauser haben einfach die Höhlen gesucht und ordentlich reingepinkelt, diese  Fressmaschinen  taumeln dann nur so raus aus den Löchern. 

Aber aufpassen, die zwicken und beißen aber ordentlich! #h

LG Josef


----------



## Swobbi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maulwurfgrille gefangen*

Hallo.

Diese Tiere habe ich tonnenweise im Garten aber noch nie etwas damit gefangen kannst mir ja mal einen tipp geben was ich falsch mache. Die Maulwurfgrillen sind easy zu fangen,  Spühlmittel+Wasser in das Loch in der Erde geben und schon kommen sie freiwillig heraus.

Gruß Swobbi


----------

